# checking t-tops?



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

couldn't really find another thread about this. so i thought i'd ask. what's the best way to check if the t-tops (on a Z32, in particular) is in good condition and doesn't leak. besides putting water over the roof or what not.

i.e. say it was a clear and sunny day and you didn't have any liquid available to pour over the roof. what would be the best way to check them? thanks for anything in advance.


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

first off, look at the seals (rubber) if they are dried out...BAD SIGN, if they look like they've been kept up, they probably have and don't leak, I "armor-all" mine every time I armor all the dash.....just to keep the fresh, and it's good habit..lol..like I said..if they even remotely look dried/cracked...think twice about it.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

cool. thanks. that sounds pretty obvious now that i think about it. i just haven't studied and researched about the Z32 as in depth as i have with the 240SXs. :\


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

no problem man, seals are seals...very easy to replace as well....if you know what yer doin'...lol


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey dude, Im not being a smart ass or anything but armor all is alcohol based and will eventually crack your dash anyways- it kills stuff in florida. Something silicone based is way smarter to use. In the long run it will remain alot nicer. Im not trying to sound like a know it all dick, just putting in my two cents.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

And if your t-tops are really really bad and you cant get new weatherstripping right away- you can use vaseline- Vaseline is good for more then just one kind of use.........haha


----------

